# Totally Pissed!!



## Enki40 (Aug 7, 2012)

*My wild caught mantis suddenly died after thriving so well. I housed her in this enclosure and she was eating and doing very well: **http://i945.photobuc...40/DSCN0614.jpg*

*She molted and I transferred her to this enclosure on Sunday and she expired yesterday: **http://i945.photobuc...40/DSCN0613.jpg** (I drilled 5 holes in all 4 sides of the container).*

*After viewing several mantis enclosures, I'm assuming that I didn't have enuff ventilation....this is very disheartening. I have several P. paradoxa nymphs coming in a few days.....I think L2 or L3's. Seasoned mantis keepers....please post the correct enclosures I need for these little guys...I will greatly appreciate it.*

*P.S. I housed her in my tee &amp; scorpion room ( I have 58 tarantulas and &amp; several species of scorpions); it's generally around 80-82 degrees in there...what's your take on why she expired..again, I assume not enuff ventilation......?*

*Thanx....*


----------



## rSon (Aug 7, 2012)

ventilation seems fine to me. did you bake the sticks you used in the new bigger enclosure in the pic? possibly there was something on the branch that harmed your mantid.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

for my ghosts, I use large deli cups with a mesh covered hole on top, a papertowel on the bottom, a climbing towel hanging from the side, and a stick for hanging. not sure why your mantis died, but I'm sorry about the loss.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 7, 2012)

maybe an infection from a feeder?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

What would be on a branch? I haven't baked /microwaved any of mine


----------



## Danny. (Aug 7, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> What would be on a branch? I haven't baked /microwaved any of mine


Same here...


----------



## rSon (Aug 7, 2012)

I have not had this problem myself or have any proof but I read a lot on the forums and I have seen in many cases ppl saying that you should sterilize the stick from outside. Kill all the possibilities.


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

What about the argument that in the wild they would not have sticks sterilized for them ? Just a thought


----------



## Enki40 (Aug 7, 2012)

*I typically wash &amp; bake wood that I gather from the woods or from my yard for my tee enclosures; however, I didn't this time. I fed my tees and the mantis the same batch of crix and the tees are doing just fine.....*


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I use this


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 7, 2012)

I use containers with good ventilation and lots of fake flowers and real twigs, dont treat the sticks, but I live in the country, so I know no spray is around.


----------



## Enki40 (Aug 7, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I use this


*Can I order those online?*


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep mantisplace.com you have to add the green mesh


----------



## massaman (Aug 7, 2012)

or you can use the plastic rings from beer cans or bottles as climbing material in deli cups


----------



## Precarious (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know why she died but I would suggest better ventilation for sure. Mantids do best with at least one section of the enclosure screen or cloth mesh.

Some ideas here:

Enclosures and Housing: The Basics


----------



## Enki40 (Aug 7, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> Yep mantisplace.com you have to add the green mesh


*What size should I purchase and how many.....?*


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 8, 2012)

I use 32 oz deli cups then cup a quarter sized hole and put a plug in it with some memory foam or something for easy feeding. You can never have too many deli cups. I use one per mantids on nymphs.


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 8, 2012)

aalways get a few extra cups.......


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I use 32 oz deli cups then cup a quarter sized hole and put a plug in it with some memory foam or something for easy feeding. You can never have too many deli cups. I use one per mantids on nymphs.


Those are sold pre-cut on mantisplace too! I'm using them right now.I always buy extra cups, but I always find myself needing more within a few weeks (catching mantids outside, moving them around, et. cetera.)


----------



## Enki40 (Aug 8, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> I use 32 oz deli cups then cup a quarter sized hole and put a plug in it with some memory foam or something for easy feeding. You can never have too many deli cups. I use one per mantids on nymphs.


*Ok cool... The 32 oz aren't too large for nymphs?*


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 8, 2012)

you can order the black mesh or the white, personally I like to go with something rougher like excelsior or raffata or sticks from outside.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

Enki40 said:


> *Ok cool... The 32 oz aren't too large for nymphs?*


I use 12 oz for little nymphs and 32oz when they get a bit bigger. Some of the larger species, I keep in 80oz cups.


----------

